# [SOLVED] visual basic count playing time



## Jcin.Lc (Oct 30, 2006)

i have write a simple game and i want to have a time that counts how long did they play. The timer start at the beginning of the game and it shows the time also.When quiting the game, i want to pop up a message box and shows the time he plays. thx for your help.Please post your code also


----------



## ubsacc2004 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: visual basic count playing time*

when run the prg just start with begintime = time() and when user stop u put the endtime=time().
elaspedtime = endtime - begintime
then msgbox(elaspedtime).


----------

